# EUS with celiac plexus block help please



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Apr 29, 2011)

Doctor performed a full egd with EUS and could not do a pancreatobiliary eus because there was too much food in the stomach/duodenum. Instead he did a celiac plexus block. So I put together the codes of 43259 and 64530 except 64530 is not allowed with 43259. Does anyone know another way to code this/does anyone know why these are bundled?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Kisalyn (May 11, 2011)

Not sure if I can help, but...

Our doctors used to do these years ago and we did report both with no problems with payment. Looking at the CCI edits now, it looks like it falls under the edit of "standards of medical/surgical practice." This means that one procedure is included and considered a component of the other procedure and you shouldn't code both together for reimbursement.


----------



## surgonc87 (May 13, 2011)

...also a modifier is not allowed on 64530, so you cannot report it..

MS


----------



## shlyalford (Apr 7, 2020)

CODING FOR GASTRO: My doctor did an EGD W/ BX & EUS W/CELIAC BLOCK & EUS W/ FNA. I CODED AS FOLLWED 43253 , 43242 & 43239. Reason being when I look up 64680 it says use 43253 for the Celiac injection.


----------

